# Chest port removal



## meenubms23 (Aug 6, 2009)

Plz suggest the CPT  for chest port removal assembly, as i don't know whether the catheter placed earlier is tunnelled or non-tunnelled. Do we bill office visits for this encounter?


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Aug 6, 2009)

You should include tube and cath removal as part of the E/M service. Most radiology follow-up visits will be lower-level (such as 99212, Office or other outpatient visit …). Radiologists perform many tube and cath removals on inpatients, so inpatient E/M codes would be appropriate in those cases (for example, 99231, Subsequent hospital care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a patient …).


Vikas Maheshwari
MBA-HCS, CPC-H


----------



## Monika Liddle (Aug 8, 2009)

If the physician removed a tunnelled port it would be 36590. For non-tunnelled removal it would be an E/M visit


----------

